

The Beginning of the End of the App Bubble - bceagle
http://jeffwhelpley.com/2012/05/15/end-of-the-app-bubble/

======
cageface
Yeah sure native apps will die as soon as HTML5 can do a, b and c. Oh and also
x and y and z.

Web apps are great for many things but they haven't killed native on the
desktop. They seem even less likely to do so on mobile.

~~~
bceagle
You may be right, but my primary point was that something has to eventually
change. It just seems crazy to me that I may have to think about hiring
developers with knowledge of 6 - 12 different app platforms in the future. How
does that make any sense?

~~~
cageface
Right now only two matter. If WP makes any real headway that might be the
tipping point but it seems to be headed the other way.

------
DrNippleNutz
The "app store" was a shim, something put in place because webapps as Google
and other invisioned them were not ready, for many reasons. They came to power
with a single unified store when there was only one large market iOS. Much
like when Windows had sole dominance people made apps for Windows that was
were the money was. I can only think that nightmare of porting to all these
app stores will push developers into a new model the web app. The real issue
is monetizing web apps in a easy convenient tractionless form. Ads can not be
the future for all software, can it?

~~~
kibwen
I'm actually not sure if Chrome's app store allows developers to monetize
apps... it would seem kind of absurd if they didn't, but a cursory examination
doesn't display any prices. If nothing else, web app monetization is the focus
of one of Mozilla's current projects, set to launch later this year.[1]

[1] <https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/apps/partners/>

